

SimpleDB gets batch delete - taylorbuley
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/12/simpledb-batchdelete.html

======
vyrotek
I'm not familiar with SimpleDB but I believe it is similar to Windows Azure
Table Storage.

I'm curious to know if you have to actually retrieve the items from SimpleDB
in order to send a delete query. Or can you construct a query which says
delete items that match the where clause?

